# Rustoleum Neverwet



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have experience with this product? I saw it at Home Depot and it looked pretty cool. I was wondering if I sprayed it on my outdoor buildings if it would add life to them?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

See this earlier thread started by Mike Reilley about two weeks ago. 

==> http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/128618/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

I asked the guy who owns the local lumber yard since they sell it. He said he put it on his Dad's roof back when the product first came out several months ago. He said it took almost a month to FULLY CURE, but it works very well. We are in Northern Virginia, so i have no idea what it might be like in the Southwest or in The Cascade Mtns.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim! Exactly what I was wanting to know.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

What I heard about it is that it doesn't take too well to UV light attacking it. It supposedly turns white and flakes off. 

This is something I read off the internet somewhere. lol (take this advice with a grain of salt and go research lol)


----------

